# Larrivee OM-03 (mahogany)



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Anyone have any sound samples/recording of the guitar in action?I found one at a steal of a price but want to be sure buying it will be the right choice.Not to mention i have enough already but how many is really enoughhwopv
Youtube is not a big help since the sound of some videos are not as good as say when recorded with a good mic and a decent recording interface .
Any tracks you can provide would help.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

There are sound samples of various Larrivee models (including the OM-03) at this site:

Larrivee Sound Clips

I have a Larrivee OM-05 and I'd say the sound sample on that page is fairly close to how mine sounds. My only issue is that it seems to be a "quiet" guitar compared to others that I've tried. But, I've found that to be true of a lot of the Larrivees that I've tried.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Great playing guitars sorry I don't have any sound clips left, but as bagpipe said they do tend to be a little quiet but if you are looking for a great recording guitar the 03 will be right up your alley miced they are truely wonderful players.Ship


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have an om-03 (not mahogany) that I bought online and it is a wonderful guitar. If the price is good I say get it with no hesitation.


----------

